# Ayuda con problema en equipo de sonido Sony MHC (Sonido Entrecortado)



## MrBlaze (Ago 14, 2012)

Saludos, me he unido a esta comunidad viendo la gran disponibilidad de personas que creo podrían darme una mano en esto.

Resulta que hace unas semanas conseguí un equipo de sonido Sony el cual los primeros minutos de uso funciono bien sin embargo de repente comenzó a entrecortarse el sonido, al principio pensé que se trataba de las bocinas pero ese no fue el caso ya que sin apagar el equipo intente múltiples bocinas que tenia disponibles y ocurría lo mismo.

Luego descubrí que el ventilador no estaba funcionando y pensé que se debía a que el calor estaba afectando el amplificador (soy el segundo dueño del equipo, antes era de un amigo pero al comprarse otro me regalo este) así que por esto lo abrí para reemplazar el ventilador, y pensé se había solucionado el problema pero no, continuo aunque con menos frecuencia ya que antes de reemplazar el ventilador no pasaban ni 10 minutos y comenzaba a molestar el audio.

Entiendo que hay varios modelos aparentemente de este equipo de sonido pero por imágenes encontré que puede tratarse de un Sony MHC-RG440S que trae un Subwoofer http://www.sony.ie/product/hfs-mini-systems/mhc-rg440s encontré en una pagina de Sony esta imagen, mi equipo es idéntico a este por lo que supongo a de ser ese mismo.

Me he dado cuenta que el sonido empieza a entrecortarse mas cuando subo el volumen lo que me hizo pensar que los transistores que están en la placa del amplificador pudiesen haberse dañado por el calor ya que no tengo idea de cuanto tiempo estaría el ventilador averiado y tal vez mi amigo ni siquiera se dio cuenta y lo utilizo así antes de entregármelo.

Abajo adjunte una foto de la placa del amplificador que encontré en linea así como otra que estaba en esta misma comunidad solo que la mía tiene la salida extra para la placa del subwoofer donde esta marcado con circulo rojo, de momento no dispongo de diagrama, los transistores de la placa son pares de transistores FN1016 / FP1016 / FN1016 / FP1016... mi nivel de electrónica no excede del conocimiento básico pero había asumido que de esos 4 alguno sino es que todos tendrán algún problema ya que como dije el ventilador no estaba funcionando y el calor pudo haberlos estropeado causando este dilema, mas arriba tiene otra placa donde tiene otro par de FN1016 / FP1016 pero estos controlan el Subwoofer, cuando el sonido comienza a entrecortarse, primero empieza por la bocina izquierda y si lo ignoro luego se pasa a la derecha igual pero el Subwoofer no presenta problema de entrecortado solo las 2 bocinas lo que me hace descartar un daño en la placa del subwoofer.

como nota adicional la única forma de quitar el entrecortado del sonido una vez empieza es apagando y volviendo a prender el equipo, o bien metiendo y sacando un conector 3.5mm en la entrada de audífonos... esto hace que el problema desaparezca aveces por horas, aveces por unos minutos...

si debo proporcionar mas información por favor hacérmelo saber, aunque quisiera saber a simple vista un diagnostico a que se pueda deber este problema? claro hace falta hacer mas revisiones pero ya me tiene desquiciado esto y no quiero arriesgarme a comprar nada sin estar seguro de que haya que reemplazar.

gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

Podría ser el relé !

Saludos !


----------



## MrBlaze (Ago 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podría ser el relé !
> 
> Saludos !



Saludos y gracias por la respuesta, sera posible? alguna forma en especial de probar para descartar esta posibilidad? 

Con todo y que el Relé también controla la salida del subwoofer y este no se ve afectado cuando se entrecorta el sonido, el cual es mas bien algo como si estuviera moviendo los cables o se estuvieran pegando casi como una interferencia... suciedad por una forma de decir pero no son ni los cables ni las bocinas, hice la prueba con otros parlantes y un cable corto.

de todas formas me gustaría descartar el Relé por lo que tendré igual que revisarlo para ver, de igual forma alguien de por si sabe si los transistores de la placa de estar dañados pudiesen causar problemas así con experiencias pasadas tal vez? no son muy económicos que digamos en el área y la verdad si desearía que no fuera eso tampoco.

se en efecto que el desperfecto esta en la placa y que la causa a de haber sido el calor que a dañado algo de seguro... y había asumido eran los transistores ya que estos son los que están unidos al disipador de calor y puesto que el ventilador no funcionaba a saber a que temperaturas estarían sin correcta disipación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2012)

Podes hacerle un puente por unos segundos al relé.

Revisá soldaduras frias y/o recalentadas , posibles pistas cortadas


----------

